# Ridding of black mold.



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We have a bad outbreak of black mold in our apartment, at first i thought it was my tanks so i took down and broke down to two completely enclosed tanks, as i began to see mold grow. But soon began to find out that it was coming in faster then i could rid it not even two days later was back again. I talked with my neighbors seems they too are, people from downstairs were in the hospital in and out last month, and they are moving cuz they believe it is the mold in their apartment. Now i been researching on the internet seems that the old chlorine/bleach solution is merely a myth and doesn't do a thing! You need some kind of fungiside or fumigate entire place using special masks suits even may be needed. Any thoughts on this? we are thinking of breaking our lease and getting our lawyer involved as we have a newborn in two weeks coming..and many baby deaths from bleeding lungs have come from this....plz i would really like ur input.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

We had a very old appartment 4 years ago and we ended up moveing I tryed vinegar and it help but my son still stayed sick and he was a newborn while we lived there We move to a house when he was about 17 months old and never had am more problems But if he goes anywhere that has it now he get ear infections and keeps a runny nose So I would be getting out of there fast befor the babys born I also now have to open a window for 15 mins a day to be safer than sorry with all the tanks and water but I have 16 tanks so I have a lot of water and the mold could biuld up fast.
Diana


----------

